# ABTs stuffed with chorizo



## deltadude (Jul 5, 2008)

Tried a new variation from our usual ABTs, I used chorizo and cream cheese.  

If you have cooked with raw chorizo you know if left in the frying pan it will simply melt away, so I put about 1 cup of chorizo in frying pan and started cooking, the fat immediately starts releasing.  I then add 1 cup of pork sausage.  I mix the two sausages together.  Next press down covering whole fry pan with sausage.  Let one side cook then flip over and cook other side.  There will lots of fat/grease. Drain off what you can, then pour the meat mixture onto a paper towel using 4 layers of paper towel.  Press down to force the grease to be absorbed by the paper towel, you may have to use a 2nd 4 layers to get most the grease out.  After using the paper towels you will be left with a nice meat mixture to stuff ABTs with.

I stuffed about 20 ABTs with meat mixture and cream cheese.

enjoy


----------



## minn.bill (Jul 7, 2008)

sounds  damb good to me  ive just this year discoverd chiriso and am loving it .bill


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds good, I'll have to try it sometime soon.


----------

